# First handgun - (CZ 75B 9mm)



## Moe (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey World,

Just bought my first hand gun and second gun overall (Ruger 10/22 rifle). Any recommendations for ammo? best target ammo, home defense ammo, grade, etc...

thanks
Moe


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You have selected a fine, accurate pistol. Any ammo is fine for practice - my CZ-75B has never failed to cycle anything. I use mostly hand loads, but have used Winchester white box from Walmart, Federal, S&B, Remington UMC - all in FMJ, usually 115 grain, because that's usually all you can find. It would be best to match the bullet weight of your practice ammo with that of your self defense ammo, but it's often hard to do.

I like any premium brand hollow point in 124 grain or 147 grain for self defense.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

You might run several different brand and see if one works better that another but like Bisley mine eats anything. As for SD ammunition any of the high end defensive brands are fine, I like the heavier weight bullets but that is just me, got nothing that says why they're better I just like them.


----------



## Moe (Sep 24, 2012)

appreciate the advice...got to go with anything other than FMJ's since they are not allowed at local range. I will look into the ammo mentioned. Thanks again.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Your local range does not allow FMJ rounds? Why? I would find a different range. Do they allow lead? With polygonal barrel really only being able to shoot jacketed bullets it is amazing that a range would make a rule that would restrict brands like Glock from being shot there. And restrict the easiest and least expensive rounds available from being used. I have not been to alot of ranges, only about 25 or so but I have not been to one that does not allow FMJ rounds. 

The CZ will shoot most easily accessable rounds. Watch the OAL as the CZ is chambered shorter then most brands. You did buy a very dependable and very accurate gun. I would get the best premium grade SD rounds you can find. Most brands make their quality rounds. Hollow points made to a shorter OAL do at times have issues with CZ's. Flat nosed bulllets as well.
Good Luck.

RCG


----------



## kenbo776 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have found that my CZ's (3 are 9mm, one is .40 cal, but this will refer to the 9mm's only. ) like the whitebox 115 gr FMC fine, and also seem to do very well also with 124 Gr. FMC. Have also fired lots of 125 gr Rem JHP with good results. When I handloaded some hardcast lead bullets, think they were mostly 124 gr, the 9mm didnt seem to have an issue, and since they were all hand weighed powder charges, I got a bit more accuracy out of the pistol. I know HK handguns do not work with hardcast lead because polygon rifling does not play well with nonjacketed bullets. Not sure about Glock since I dont know as much about them. Love my Cz's by the way, and would love to buy more if I could find any for sale .


----------



## Moe (Sep 24, 2012)

Well the one range I go to is outdoors and price is great ($5/shooter, $1/target) doesn't allow FMJ. There is another range more expensive to shoot and must buy ammo from them. I will have the gun in hand next week, and next week can't come any sooner. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------

